# Lowrance's customer service?



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I had to send my LMS332C in for repairs today. The rep stated I would receive a new one. He said their turn around time is 3 weeks. My question is if any of you guys had to deal with Lowrance's customer service? Is it really 3 weeks? 

Side note: Their phone system sucks. I've been calling for three days waiting for up to an hour holding each time on the line before I finally got through.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Naw, it will be more like 2 months. But, if they already predetermined the unit is of bad quality and no repairs will be performed, they might just send a new one right away after receiving yours.
I have two fishing budies who had problems with their Lowrance units. 
One sent his back twice (still out after 6 weeks after getting a three week promise) they other also sent his back twice. First time they repaired it, the second time they gave him a new one.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

You know Jess, some have good luck (I'm in that bunch) and some have really crappy luck with their cuss service. You need to contact Linda below. She has a very good rep with Lowrance customers:


Linda Colt

Customer Walk in Service Department

12000 East Skelly Drive

Tulsa Oklahoma 74128

1-800-324-1356 ext 8747

Direct Line 918-438-8747

[email protected]


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just dropped it off at the post office. I pray I get it back soon!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewzer, I should have questioned the rep more for clarification. When you said new, did they send your friend a refurbished model of the same one he had, or a "brand new model"? Now I'm curious as to what I am getting.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It was actually a brand new one with the new bells and whistles after he got d(&*%# around on his original unit when he first sent that back.

This is his unit:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Automotive/Legacy-Products/iWAY-600C/


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Workdog said:


> You know Jess, some have good luck (I'm in that bunch) and some have really crappy luck with their cuss service. You need to contact Linda below. She has a very good rep with Lowrance customers:
> 
> 
> Linda Colt
> ...



+1000 

Linda Colt is who you want to talk to at Lowrance!! She will take care of you like no one else does!!!


----------

